# Do I need a better table??



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Actually Im working like this: any ideas?. :nhl_checking:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi J-A

Yes - that man looks too old to be an apprentice - get an apprentice. It'll be cheaper!

Regards

Phil


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

smart move on the hearing protection...
all that screaming that's about to happen can wear on the nerves...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...a whole new meaning to "plumber's crack"...

...nothing wrong with the old table...just needs an edge guide for the saw...and above the table height adjustment would be good also... (Wonder where the wrench would go...)


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I would get a track saw for straighter cuts and added safety.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I've seen that before. Still funny.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

All of you are right. And the hammer is just in case the tableman survives after the first long cut. :dance3: :lol:

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

nickp said:


> ...a whole new meaning to "plumber's crack"...


lol!


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

It looks like the guy with the saw is wearing steel-toe boots? Good idea.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, but no high vizibility jacket. Points deduction!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Red Stick said:


> It looks like the guy with the saw is wearing steel-toe boots? Good idea.


Yes very good idea. LOL


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Phil P said:


> Yes, but no high visibility jacket. Points deduction!


in that case...

the table could collapse...
no hard hats...
no eye protection...
no hearing protection for the table...
no gloves...
no knee pads...
unkempt job site...


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> in that case...
> 
> the table could collapse...
> no hard hats...
> ...


Good call Stick. LOL


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> in that case...
> 
> the table could collapse...
> no hard hats...
> ...


Aren't you being just a bit picky, there, Stick? In any case, since when did OSHA require ear protection for tables...... 

And I though that the HSE were bad


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good catch on the substandard housekeeping Stick. Someone could trip and fall into the operator causing him to make a poor cut and ruining the work piece.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

And that's how SawStop got started.
Actually it is quite safe if you set the blade depth correctly....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> Actually it is quite safe if you set the blade depth correctly....


Does that mean you're willing to trade places Greg? This reminds me of someone's signature on the forum. "Don't worry. I've seen this work in cartoons".


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

That saw operator had better be careful as he could cut his foot off that way. N


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Back in the early 60s a company here was experimenting with very thin walls in some cheap housing. One guy was in a closet with his butt against the wall when another on the opposite side went to cut an access hole between them with a skillsaw . You guessed it, he stuck the blade thru the wall and into the other guys butt cheek. He lived about another 30 years but never got past being nicknamed " Skillsaw". This is a true story as I worked for the guy some.
Dennis


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Good story Dennis. The main thing of this thread is: SAFETY!.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Does that mean you're willing to trade places Greg? This reminds me of someone's signature on the forum. "Don't worry. I've seen this work in cartoons".


The only place I would be in is holding the saw...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Buncha wusses...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Phil P said:


> Aren't you being just a bit picky, there, Stick? In any case, since when did OSHA require ear protection for tables......
> 
> And I though that the HSE were bad


just the organic ones.....


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

At least, I'm hoping you are using a fine blade. Less tear out for the stitches. ;o)


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Clamp needed*

Gees man! use a clamp not your foot!

Al


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Im listening all your comments, suggestions and advice. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Davif (Nov 24, 2014)

No, seems to hold the work piece just fine. The only downfall is the table is disposable. Only works once and you need a new one on each cut.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Davif said:


> No, seems to hold the work piece just fine. The only downfall is the table is disposable. Only works once and you need a new one on each cut.


having to chase it down and drag it back to the Job Site can get tiring...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Better Table*

I would have used a Jig Saw with a Barrel Grip. That way you could use your free hand to hold the belt of the table to keep it from leaving in search of a better job.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks, Im still listening all your comments. :dance3::lol:


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Better Table*

In hindsight (no pun intended) I recall the lawsuit in Massachusetts about a job site table saw accident. The lawyer argued that the table saw manufacturer was aware that a SawStop device was available and had they had it on their table saw this accident would have resulted in no more than a nick. All that being said I see 2 options (1) outfit your circular saw with a SawStop type device or (2) buy a full size SawStop table and invite 4 strong friends to turn it upside down and run it over the work piece.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jim, thats a good one :lol:


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Better Table*

If you want a less expensive option to the SawStop technology then simply flood the floor with water and, with the water being an excellent conductor of electricity, the breaker will immediately trip once the saw blade makes contact with the table.
Now, another SawStop type story......don't know if it's totally accurate but FWIW here it is. Years ago, i.e. last century circa the 1980's gas lawn mowers did not have deadman handles (any pun related to the original post is purely coincidental) so once the engine was started the blade just spun. Anyway, an enterprising individual decided to just pick up the running lawn mower and use it this way to trim the hedges around his house. Not sure what his actual injuries were but his lawyer argued that there was nothing in the owner's manual stating that this was a no-no......thus the deadman lawn mower handle was invented. And, if you notice the boxes that today's lawn mowers come in don't contain duct tape, string, zip ties, clamps, or vise grips.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Re: original post, operator gets the benefart of an auxilliary air cooled motor.


----------

